# Gibson Barn Find



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Came across this today on FB Market Place..... Supposedly this guy in Oregon has come across a "barn find" of 6 GIBSON vintage tractors. I've been wanting/searching for just ONE Gibson for over 25 years. My dream has always been that one day somebody will tell me about an old garden tractor Grandpa left sitting behind the barn and when I go to look at it, it's a complete Gibson. Makes sense they would be in Oregon. Seattle is where they started building the A model in 1938 and they moved to Longmont CO in 1946. Plenty of the old Yazoo 3-wheeled mowers around here, they were made in Jackson MS. If you're looking for an old Studebaker pickup truck parked next to a barn, Northern Indiana is the place, they were built in South Bend. If you're looking for a really early vintage Gibson, the Northwest and the Central Valley in California is where they seem to be found.

From this first picture, I see two of A models. The A's were tiller steer, the second two tractors on right, at the front of the trailer, definitely DON'T have steering wheels. If you're like me and love the really old stuff, this is really cool......
Facebook










"A" Model Gibson


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

WOW! Nothing like getting a whole collection in one shot.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

And you can bet the earth that he will want a fortune for each of them, good luck if you can do a deal Bob!!.

Certainly a lot of American history there too with so many build styles.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

I know the feeling. I've been searching for a 1950 Jawa 350 twin motorcycle for years. Jawa motorcycles were built in the Czech Republic back in the 30s to the 70s. They were imported to the east and west coast for decades, but finding one in Wiscsonsin, or driving distance from Wisconsin is a bit of a challenge. So if anyone knows of a vintage Jawa motorcycle (has to be early 50s) sitting around, let me know.

In fact, that picture for my avatar, is my dad and mom, sitting on his 1950 Jawa Ogar 350. They were on tour in Germany from Holland, back in 1952.


----------

